

3.5 Inches (2011) - diminish
http://dcurt.is/3-point-5-inches?re2014

======
ljf
I looks like users agreed. Ah, wait, no they didn't.

I think that people are happy to make adjustments to how they hold a device,
if they think the real estate is worth it.

I hold my Nexus 4 in such a way that single handed usage is no issue at all,
as I use it daily while walking or on the tube. It's never been an issue for
me.

Prior to that I had a Note, and again the screen size was never an issue. In
fact most of the Note users I spot in London are women, who (on average) have
even smaller hands, but seem to get by OK with a 5.5inch screen.

------
diminish
Many such gems with HN discussions to prove 3.5 inches was a universal
constant [1] Just search..

[1] This Is The Reason Why The iPhone Will Always Have A 3.5-inch Screen

[http://www.redmondpie.com/ever-wondered-why-the-iphone-
has-a...](http://www.redmondpie.com/ever-wondered-why-the-iphone-
has-a-3.5-inch-screen-this-might-be-an-appropriate-answer/)

